# Star Trek Beyond NCC-1701-A



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Boy I hope Moebius does this as a kit.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

If the producers can resist the temptation to destroy the ship in every movie, and this design lasts for a few adventures, then I'm sure we'll see it at some point. If past is prologue, however, this sucker's toast after the next film's opening credits.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

I was going to post a puking icon but they don't seem to have one on this board so


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I still remember the great shock of seeing the Reliant's phasers tearing into the Enterprises hull and then a year or so later watching the saucer explode and the ship burn up in the atmosphere.
Now the destruction is almost cliche- they have not only destroyed the ship but the feeling of connection with it. Instead of being another cast member it is just a temporary ride.

I do like what I have seen of the Nu-Ea- the design is much better in balance and has a design vibe very close to the Prime ships. This is one kit I would buy without hesitation, the other Nu-Es I would not bother building even if I was just given the kits.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Hunk A Junk said:


> If the producers can resist the temptation to destroy the ship in every movie


I've seen this said by so many people, but it's not even remotely accurate. The Enterprise has been destroyed in 1984, 1994, and 2016. It's been 22 years since the last time...


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Daniel_B said:


> I've seen this said by so many people, but it's not even remotely accurate. The Enterprise has been destroyed in 1984, 1994, and 2016. It's been 22 years since the last time...


Maybe a bit of hyperbole for comedy, but we're up to, what, nine versions of the Enterprise now, not including mirror universes and various minor variations? And this version, while offering a few pleasing upgrades, is really just a JJprise reboot -- and an unnecessary one, IMHO. I guess I'm in the 'Enterprise as a character' camp.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

1.NX-01
2.NCC-1701
3.NCC-1701 Refit ("Almost a totally new Enterprise")
4.NCC-1701-A
5.NCC-1701-B
6.NCC-1701-C
7.NCC-1701-D
8.NCC-1701-E
9.NCC-1701-J
10.NCC-1701 (Kelvin Timeline)
11.NCC-1701-A (Kelvin Timeline)


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I like both the "refit" introduced in the last movie and the new A. Both these designs are interesting homages to the original Matt Jeffries design and very recognizable as such, when there was every reason to believe when the whole Abrams reboot started that we would get something that didn't remotely resemble the original ship. It's a design that's over a half century old so to see it so clearly referenced on the big screen in a modern movie is still pretty amazing IMO. Sorry I couldn't work any complaining into that post.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Daniel_B said:


> 1.NX-01
> 2.NCC-1701
> 3.NCC-1701 Refit ("Almost a totally new Enterprise")
> 4.NCC-1701-A
> ...


Forgot about the NX-01. Didn't know the "J" was an official thing (I thought it was a fanfic thing). 

Yeah, that's too many Enterprises, IMO. Which is not to say that I don't like many (if not all) of them, or that I don't want to build models of them. I do. For the record, I really like the 2009 JJprise. Less so the JJ-refit and even less so the new A.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Wasn't there an NX-01-A at the end of 'Enterprise'?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RossW said:


> Wasn't there an NX-01-A at the end of 'Enterprise'?


In that final episode we never see the outside of the ship, or any exterior shots as well- it was a holographic simulation of events taking place inside.

The 1701-J is canon, it appeared on screen although you were inside the ship at the time and the exterior was seen on a display panel on a wall.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Those are nice, clear shots! Daniel B., where did they come from? The ones I shot on two different 4K cams from the movie didn't look this good!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

charonjr said:


> Those are nice, clear shots! Daniel B., where did they come from? The ones I shot on two different 4K cams from the movie didn't look this good!


Someone posted them on the Starship Modeler Facebook Group.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

i got to separate the frames and give you guys access!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Artless bastardization of Jefferys' and Probert's genius.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Daniel_B said:


> I've seen this said by so many people, but it's not even remotely accurate. The Enterprise has been destroyed in 1984, 1994, and 2016. It's been 22 years since the last time...


1701: Beaten to hell in STII, _destroyed_ in STIII
1701A: Severely damaged in battle and retired in STVI
1701B: Hull blown open in Generations
1701C: _Destroyed _(off camera) in battle
1701D: _Destroyed _in Generations
1701E: Much of the bow crushed during collision in Nemesis
JJPrize: _Destroyed_


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's a quite detailed interview with Sean Hargreaves about the redesign:


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm glad they didn't go with his concept design. It's worse than the JJprise. They kept some of his design elements, but they greatly changed the final shape in the film to be more sleek.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I really did not like those ridiculous pylon wings, glad they chopped those back...


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Man, I really want a kit of this ship. So neat looking.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Yegads. Every time they take another kick at the can, it just gets more butt-ugly!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

I appears Moebius does listen to customer requests for kit interest. I sent them this email...
*
"I don't know how much customer wishes factor into your kit plans, but I'd just like to put in a voice that I, along with many other Star Trek customers, would love a kit of the 1701-A from the end of Star Trek Beyond in your upcoming Star Trek line up.

Looking forward to your other Trek kits with great enthusiasm. Thank you."*

They responded...

*"We look at all customer requests, they do impact what Moebius chooses to put out. I will forward your request to the product manager.

Thank You."*

So, I guess if you want to put your two cents in, they'll take it under advisement.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

OK...since I was without internet for about two weeks, I did the deed. I downloaded the 720p Star Trek: Beyond from Showbox (900MB MP4) and manually captured images from the film using PowerDVD14. Now the question is how to get it to you guys. The pics are 536x1280 (letterbox 720p), the 1701A build is 79MB (1352 pics). The Refit FX sequences, including her destruction and crash landing are 483MB (9151pics). These are .jpg files. 

I tried uploading the 1701A set to Photobucket, but the have a 10GB download limit. So, it seems like there should be a better way. Zip files? I could upload to Dropbox, but I would need to give everyone individual access and I don't know what the bandwidth usage limit is. I could email Zip files to interested parties. 

Additionally, there are two sets of the 1701A build sequence that I took with a Sony 4K ActionCam (2.2GB mp4) and a LG-G3 4K phone (195MB mp4). The LG set is about full screen. The Sony set has the screen centered (more or less) in the middle of the image, roughly a 2K image. I actually zoomed in on it in PowerDVD14, thinking I could capture just the zoomed in frame. Looks great! Except, PowerDVD14 grabbed the entire 4K frame, not just what I had zoomed in on. I think if there's anything from the Sony you want, you can zoom in on it, or in Paint, you can crop the part you want to keep and save it out.

All four sets are 1.32GB (12,285 grabs). 

These are free. I will upload sample pics from all 4 sets to Photobucket and link it in the post.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

"This is not a valid image file." Error is from upload attempt using "Go Advance>Additional Options>Manage Attachments" with a 500kb limit on file size. Says it will upload jpg files.

Error message from attempting to upload at 74kb 1280x536 jpg file. Hmmm. I understand the Sony 4k not uploading - it's jpg files are 700kb each. The LG-G3 4k pics are 200-400kb jpg files, but that gets the same error message.

Tried Photobucket, but it downsizes image uploads to 1024x768. Can't compare that way!

Anyone have an idea if there is a free image service that allows full size 4k 700kb to be uploaded and displayed/linked to at full resolution? Let me know, please. Because, right now, I am stuck!

:wink2:


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

My design preference would have been the one where someone took the original Enterprise and updated it. It had the nacelles lit and the rear lit with some enhancements. I don't recall who did the model but it looked the best of any version, including TMP. It has a sleekness about it that just stands out. The profile of that latest design really looks terrible.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Daniel_B said:


> I appears Moebius does listen to customer requests for kit interest. I sent them this email...
> *
> "I don't know how much customer wishes factor into your kit plans, but I'd just like to put in a voice that I, along with many other Star Trek customers, would love a kit of the 1701-A from the end of Star Trek Beyond in your upcoming Star Trek line up.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't count on Mobius doing a new 1701-A kit right now for a few reason. One it will likely be changed for the next movie at least I hope so and two I'm sure they will see how the first kits they put out sell before making anymore. There's no way they didn't talk about putting a kit of the new ship out when they decided which ships to make and the fact that the new E-A isn't on that list IMO says something.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

So, umm, nobody knows of a decent free high res photo hosting site. Not a question anymore. Just a statement. Glad I went to all the trouble, then.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

charonjr said:


> So, umm, nobody knows of a decent free high res photo hosting site. Not a question anymore. Just a statement. Glad I went to all the trouble, then.


Imgur will allow it. However, 4k images are overkill because the movie itself was only mastered at 2.8 k, so you aren't getting anything extra by a 4k upscale. The Blu Ray will be out in 2 weeks and very high quality stills will be available then.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I thought the disk wasn't out until December. Well, good, 1080p will be sufficient.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Same images from different sources. The thumbnails will take you to the full size images on Imgur. Differences in exposure are due to sources, one from a movie screen and one from a 720p .mp4 file of the movie. You can download them to your computer to compare them. Interestingly, the 720p shows more image than the projected image. Both yield differing amounts of visual details. It should be noted that the projection image is a standard 2048x2048 image.

 LGG3 4K
 720p


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

I have uploaded an album of uncompressed captured frames straight from the Blu Ray. This is the highest quality look we're going to get. To view images at full size, right click and Open Image/Link in new tab.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks you so much for posting these!
I do like this version better that the prior Nu-E's- it looks like they scales the hull and windows to the final 'huge' size of the ship instead of just rescaling a smaller ship up as with the two earlier ones. If they had just started with this one I would have been much happier with the new movies


----------

